# Angelfish and canister filter?



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope, they'll be fine with that much flow. You can just adjust the spray bar/output to focus in a different direction. I have my spraybar facing the left side of the tank instead of shooting out in the middle, keeps the CO2 levels in the tank near 15-20ppm, so the plants are doing better and there isn't too much CO2 so my angels, leaf fish, ctenopoma, eel, and otos are all doing well.



Also, you can never over-filter, so the more the better!


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

With my canister I have a flow control, you can dial it back a little if you need to.

Also, I have angel fish in a 75. I have 2 Cascade 1000's (rated for 100gal each) the current doesnt FAZE them at all.


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmmm.... good to know! But the difference in your tank, Jason, and mine, is yours is a long one, and mine is a column- 30x18x24. So there is less of a distance from the spray bar to any point in the tank.

Maybe strategically placed furniture; i.e. driftwood, will help.

I really wanted an even bigger canister- like the CF-400UV Canister Filter. It's 370 gph, has a UV sterilizer, and is rated for up to a 125 gallon tank. But my first concern is the angels and their well-being so I was going to go a step down.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Get yourself the bigger filter  
I have that filter cf300 running on my 40 breeder and there is almost NO flow... I think this filter works better with max 20 breeders or so.
If I was you, get the Odyssea CFS 500 and take a little of the flow back, and make a spray bar.


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh wow- the price and reviews on that filter are amazing- thank you!


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

junko said:


> Oh wow- the price and reviews on that filter are amazing- thank you!


I love the cfs filters, they are huge and awesome. You only have to get new O rings from home depot or lowes and you're good to go. Type into the search box CFS 500 and the review will tell you which ones. 

I just ordered myself a CFS 700 to go together with my cfs 500 on my 125 gallon tank. Maybe I should review that filter.


----------



## valerietheangel (Jan 6, 2008)

We just recently bought our first canister filter (we're HOB people!) and went with the Sunsun (eBay) canister. My husband read they are manufactured at the same facility as the Marineland canisters and they DO look almost identical and you can use the same media. It's been up and running on our 55 gal right now and will soon be on our 125. My angel is absolutely fine with the current and seems to enjoy watching the outflow for bits of flake and floating pellets to snag. We also have a school of buenos aires and another school of neon blue rainbowfish and they all enjoy swimming in the current too.


----------

